# No sex...



## delapoma (Jul 6, 2010)

I don’t like the way she talks to me, she is stubborn, and obstinate, and pig head and she is always right, she says she is perfect, and that she is the best in he profession, and that drives me crazy. That’s why we don’t have sex anymore, for months, she doesn’t care, she isn’t sexual, and she prefers watching the soap opera at nights.


----------



## stoomey74 (Sep 20, 2009)

What are the other issues?


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

delapoma said:


> I don’t like the way she talks to me, she is stubborn, and obstinate, and pig head and she is always right, she says she is perfect, and that she is the best in he profession, and that drives me crazy. That’s why we don’t have sex anymore, for months, she doesn’t care, she isn’t sexual, and she prefers watching the soap opera at nights.


OK, but tell us how you really feel

While my wife wasn't that bad, she was close. It took me going to a counselor to realize that she held me in contempt.

Things like this are rarely one sided. I'd like to hear from her about what she thinks of you and why all this started.

but the bottom line is that you should both go to a marriage counselor. If she doesn't want to go, go alone. It will help you develop skills to deal with her, including ending your marriage if necessary.


----------



## HappyHer (Nov 12, 2009)

I'll bet you fell in love with her because she stood strong for what she believed in and had great self confidence. Now, those same qualities are being used to focus on her character defects instead of how they make her beautiful to you. You probably feel hurt, perhaps rejected and focusing on what's bad about her, instead of what's good is a good way to sooth yourself about not feeling emotionally close or intimate with her - it's all her fault that way, right?

I'm sure she is hurt and has feelings that need addressed too. I'll bet she misses the loving, close, happy times with you and would like those back, but perhaps she is stuck focusing on your bad traits too, and blaming you.

So, how do you work through that to get back to loving each other the way you know you did when you were first getting together?


----------

